# Learn to weld in 10 min. 47 sec.



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool vid from 1942. I enjoy short films from this era.

The Welding Operator (1942) Promotional movie for welders on Yahoo! Video


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Cool vid from 1942. I enjoy short films from this era.
> 
> The Welding Operator (1942) Promotional movie for welders on Yahoo! Video


:thumbup: cool video. Them U.A boys doing big stuff in those days!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I love gas welding. It's too slow to get things done these days, but still great fun, for me at least.

If you like that kind of stuff, have a look at Lindsay's Technical Books. They have tons of old technical books. Lots of stuff you just can't find anymore except from them.

I got a gas welding book from that era from Lindsay's. They used to gas weld the airplane frames for WW2. Lots of stuff about how to keep it from warping. An interesting read.

The Dave Gingery books are great stuff too.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Think I seen this video back in Tech/High school. That was the last time I ever welded anything.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Theres alot of great welders here because of all the shipyards. I've met 12yr plds that could make a weld look like a row of dimes spread out. Now the x-ray all the important welds.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Great video, even if it took me 40 minutes to watch. Every time I clicked play, a minute later the phone rings.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Theres alot of great welders here because of all the shipyards. I've met 12yr plds that could make a weld look like a row of dimes spread out. Now the x-ray all the important welds.


 
A welder is a machine.

A weldor spreads out the dimes.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

They taught welding at the apprentice school, that was a hoot, I won a bet with the welding instructor and got my whole class a free lunch by welding two pieces of aluminum foil together.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Guys (and gals) like these greatly contributed to the war effort. We couldn't have won without them.:thumbup: :thumbsup:  :no:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> A welder is a machine.
> 
> A weldor spreads out the dimes.:thumbsup:


 As I said there are alot of good welders here because of the shipyards. They use top notch equipment.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> As I said there are alot of good welders here because of the shipyards. They use top notch equipment.


 
:laughing:

What a save. Go crazy folks, go crazy!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> :laughing:
> 
> What a save. Go crazy folks, go crazy!


 Well if your going to nit-pick me do it right :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

An overhead gas pipe weld...I can't think of a better way to spend a couple of hours..Maybe in 6G position, what a blast...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have done more welding than I care to remember. Been there done it. I even had slag drip into my ear and burn down to my throat. Now at times I can draw air in even with my nose and mouth closed. Cool sometimes, but my ears were so badly scarred that now they dont drain properly.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Holy crap man, that's terrible


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh pro, was welding a hydraulic bracket under a truck. Was wedged underneath so when it dripped down I could not move.


----------

